# new from east Tenn



## rab1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, Glad the join the archerytalk site. I enjoy shooting 3-D, Haven't got to do much shooting after moving to Tenn. In Ohio I would every weekend somewhere in southwest Ohio, IBO. I am looking forward to finding the all the events in this area to shoot. My open class bow is a Mathews Conquest with Sure-loc sights, My hunter class bow is a Bow Tech, Black Knight. I hope to be very active on this site.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rab1. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

hey where you from in tn.


----------

